# Rod Holders



## blfuller123

I decided to make up some rod holders for the garage and got them finished up today.


----------



## bill

They look great!


----------



## jm423

Very nice job. What is the material? Guessing Baltic birch?


----------



## blfuller123

Thank you.

Yes it is just birch.


----------



## bill

Do you think there will be any issues involving heat, especially with the larger reels warping the rods?


----------



## 3192

That is one slick machine!!! Not a lot of wasted material. How difficult is the set up??? Congrats on a very nice project. gb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

Very nice I did something similar but mine are inside the house...used scraps of MDF.


----------



## blfuller123

bill said:


> Do you think there will be any issues involving heat, especially with the larger reels warping the rods?


Most of my big rods stay inside when we are not fishing on a regular basis. I made these because between trips the rods are always leaned up against something in the garage.



galvbay said:


> That is one slick machine!!! Not a lot of wasted material. How difficult is the set up??? Congrats on a very nice project. gb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Its all in the software. You draw the part, tell it what size material and how many copies and it will align the parts to get the most out of your material.


----------



## trodery

blfuller123 said:


> I decided to make up some rod holders for the garage and got them finished up today.


Will you sell me a set?


----------



## blfuller123

trodery said:


> Will you sell me a set?


Sure but it will be a couple of weeks before I can.


----------



## coastalplayer

nice


----------



## Flats Mark

That is so nice when someone builds something so wonderful and useful in their own garage. I can see that the OP really has an organized work space in their garage.
I am so envious - my garage looks like it is part trash dump and part bombing range!


----------



## finkikin

Sweet! Nice shop also!


----------



## Ox Eye

bill said:


> Do you think there will be any issues involving heat, especially with the larger reels warping the rods?


I have a similar set up made from just plain ol' pine boards in my garage and have experienced no rod warping. And, while there is pretty good venting through air exchange vents, no insulation.


----------



## wbs4010

Just a quick note. I posted a request to see rod holders because I need to build some for myself. There were several pics of holders like yours and a comment from a well known role builder. He said over time gravity will attack any rod hung from the ceiling like that and bend creating a permanent bow in it. Just passing it along. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

